# About A Quad Core Overclocking



## grignes (Jun 24, 2008)

HAI I AM GRIGNES.I AM HAVING A QUAD CORE Q6600,GIGABYTE EP35C-DS3R,8800GT etc.I WANT TO OVERCLOCK MY QUADCORE TO 3.0-3.2ghz.I AM LOOKING AT THE COOLERMASTER HYPER 212.SO CAN THIS COOLER DO NICE JOB FOR THIS OVERCLOCK?

PLEASE REPLY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE

REGARDS GRIGNES


----------



## Chris1982 (Jul 6, 2008)

consider this

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...k=view&id=163&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=16

I have the same cpu, and i'm considering an OCZ vendetta 2...


----------

